# 12 Ga 28" Ruger Red Label For Sale



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

Very gently used 12 Ga 28″ Ruger Red Labe O/U. Limited 50th Anniversary Edition w/ gold embroidered receiver. Comes with 5-chokes in its original box and packaging. 
Asking $1300
Contact with serious offers only. No trades.
435-668-7436
[email protected]


----------

